

Nerve implant retrains your brain to stop tinnitus - ivarv
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329794.000-nerve-implant-retrains-your-brain-to-stop-tinnitus.html#.U93YF2RdX40

======
PeterWhittaker
I am definitely keeping my eye on this one. About 30 years ago I was hit by a
car (t-boned whilst on a 10 speed, no helmet). The only permanent injury was
slight hearing loss and tinnitus in my right ear. Mostly I heard it in quiet
settings (I never heard for the two years I lived in Toronto, for example),
though its volume varied occasionally (usually with fatigue).

A few years ago, I developed "left to centre" tinnitus for unknown reasons
(idiopathic, as the docs say). The only time I don't hear it is at a loud
concert (ironic, eh?).

While I've grown accustomed to it, I do wonder whether it will get worse as I
age (the half a century mark looms).

Psychologists use the term adaptation to refer to our senses getting used to
phenomena of little interest, e.g., we feel the weight of our clothes when we
dress, but soon they "disappear". Likewise certain smells, etc.

This sounds like a form of induced adaptation. A very excited one.

